# Therapist helping patient who has autism shot



## AprilT (Jul 21, 2016)

WTH  Hands up in the air, but we just don't care.  :saywhat:


----------



## fureverywhere (Jul 21, 2016)

It's also horrifying in that line of thinking...if the patient had been African American he too would be flat out and handcuffed. Even if he had no reasoning with what the officers were saying. The world has gone mad.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 21, 2016)

This is crazy stuff!  The cop didn't even have a reason for shooting him!


----------



## AprilT (Jul 21, 2016)

He asked the officer why did he shoot, he says the officer told him, he doesn't know why he shot.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 21, 2016)

Wow, just wow! What's next, breathing while black? Disgusting.


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 21, 2016)

Absolute lunacy. 
Why were they pointing guns at him in the first place?
They should have been assisting with the situation, not creating this kind of crisis.


----------



## AprilT (Jul 21, 2016)

Latest I heard on the news, a few minutes ago, is that someone from the police department is saying they meant to hit the young man who has autism.  Oh, that's so much better.  :danger: move away from the target who shouldn't be a target either.  better yet play dead, oh wait, as I recall that doesn't work either.  Sigh!


----------



## Debby (Jul 21, 2016)

Warrigal said:


> Absolute lunacy.
> Why were they pointing guns at him in the first place?
> They should have been assisting with the situation, not creating this kind of crisis.




Some neighbour had called the police to say there was a deranged man outside with a gun and threatening to shoot either people or himself.  Can't remember which.  Anyway, the caregiver had gone out from the group home there to bring Rinaldo back into the house and that's when the cops showed up.  Rinaldo actually had a toy truck in his hand and not a gun, and for whatever reason, the cop shot the black caregiver.

The man who got shot must have been scared for his life and I know he was scared for Rinaldo because he told him to lie down flat and not move.  Horribler and horribler!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 21, 2016)

April, I mentioned this earlier today in the Lives Matter thread, but I'm glad you started a separate thread on this latest shooting by a trigger-happy cop.  The victim in this case did all he could possibly have done to assure the officer(s) involved that he was not armed and submitting, identified himself and explained the autistic person and the toy truck involved.  I'm very relieved to hear that he's still alive to tell his story.

How many African Americans are going to be shot by cops before this insanity stops?  People have to stop the denial and stop the excuses already!


----------



## fureverywhere (Jul 21, 2016)

You can and can't imagine the paranoia that inspires them to shoot now and ask questions later. Now about the officer that shot this poor gentleman. Will he be punished in any way for shooting an unarmed innocent caregiver and probably frightening the young man in his care to pieces? Or will they just accept " I don't know" as perfectly valid reasoning? I mean a toy truck...that could be lethal in the wrong hands. Somebody has to put some of these trigger happy cops up for example.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 21, 2016)

AprilT said:


> Latest I heard on the news, a few minutes ago, is that someone from the police department is saying they meant to hit the young man who has autism.  Oh, that's so much better.  :danger: move away from the target who shouldn't be a target either.  better yet play dead, oh wait, as I recall that doesn't work either.  Sigh!



April, have you seen this cop's name or photo anywhere?  Or is that top secret?


----------



## AprilT (Jul 21, 2016)

SeaBreeze said:


> April, have you seen this cop's name or photo anywhere?  Or is that top secret?



I'll have to check, have the time it makes no difference, since nothing happens to them, but, I'll see if there's any info.  It seems the actual clip of what went down in the shooting scene is top secret though since that has been wiped clean from all videos that are airing.

BRB


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 21, 2016)

AprilT said:


> I'll have to check, have the time it makes no difference, since nothing happens to them, but, I'll see if there's any info.  It seems the actual clip of what went down in the shooting scene is top secret though since that has been wiped clean from all videos that are airing.
> 
> BRB



Are you serious April, the original clip has been wiped?


----------



## AprilT (Jul 21, 2016)

SeaBreeze said:


> Are you serious April, the original clip has been wiped?



Just the actual shooting part.  

As far as the officer, all I can find is that he isn't being named and that he was a swat team officer evidently with bad aim.  SWAT and can't shoot a non moving target you were aiming for.  I kind of feel sorry for the officer, imagine the flack he's going to take from fellow officers on that hit.  I can see it now.  OK, I know I shouldn't make a joke, but, at this point I'm sick of tearing up, so I rather get the image stuck in my head of the officers moving back and forth like ducks in and arcade waiting for him to hit his target.


----------



## Falcon (Jul 21, 2016)

*SHAME, SHAME, SHAME !*  When will it ever end?


----------



## fureverywhere (Jul 21, 2016)

I just can't wrap my head around what happened there. I mean we live in an area where police activity is so common, you pass by lights and people getting frisked n' don't really think about it. But it just sounds so weird that a report of two men and possible weapon would bring a frickin' SWAT team. Did they just happen to be in the neighborhood and thought they'd say hello? Something disturbingly fishy here.


----------



## tnthomas (Jul 21, 2016)

AprilT said:


> WTH  Hands up in the air, but we just don't care.  :saywhat:



I am totally bewildered by this latest event, as well as the shear volume of these type of instances.


Policing has always been a bumpy road, but lately- what has gone so very wrong?


----------



## AprilT (Jul 21, 2016)

Nothing is going so very wrong, there are more cameras everywhere now to show what's been going on for decades, that's really the only thing that is new here.  You now have a window into where NWA came up with songs like

WARNING:  language/content




Spoiler











Just kidding here's the real one

This is supposed

Remember they were very young and this was two decades ago when this scene they recreated for the movie happened two decades ago.


Spoiler











it's what sparked this song, not that I approve, just saying what sparked them to write and sing it.  I wasn't a fan of the group, but, I do now get where they were coming from on some things.



Spoiler


----------



## Debby (Jul 22, 2016)

I've long thought that the Internet has been a boon in so many ways, including that politicians have a harder time lying to us because 'Google is our friend'.  And I think April, that you're right about the camera's everywhere.  That ties into the growing awareness of everything that is going on in our world these days.  Nothing is secret these days, or if it is, not for long.  I'm reminded that in the old days, to some degree ignorance was bliss because now, knowing the things we do about our world, we're faced with making decisions and changes that are hard and make some folks very uncomfortable.  

But faced with those changes, we should hold onto this thought, 'a better world is coming'.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 22, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Wow, just wow! What's next, breathing while black? Disgusting.



This is f***ing crazy!!!!


----------



## Eric (Jul 22, 2016)

The way I see it that cop should be fired he could have killed either of those people for no reason at all somebody's gonna commit suicide so he wants to help out crazy!


----------



## WhatInThe (Jul 22, 2016)

The guy is on the ground. The police union says the cop was protecting him??? I guess the situation was unique to the responding ment shooting officer that they interpreted it as a ruse or threat and that's the best case scenario in a never should've happened event. 

Did they release the officers name or record yet?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 29, 2016)

There was no excuse for this shooting by that cop.  Listen to the 911 call.  I can't believe these calls, the operators don't even appear to pay attention to what's being said.  IMO, this woman should have never even called 911 either, then this whole thing would have been taken care of by the therapist.  http://thinkprogress.org/justice/2016/07/29/3803292/arnaldo-rios-emergency-call/


----------

